# Washer/Dryer Combo



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

We're moving to a new, smaller place and will have to get rid of our current washer and dryer for either smaller stacking ones or one of those combo washer/dryer machines. I've never used one and am looking for any feedback or reviews about them. Do they clean and dry as well as two separate machines?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I have yet to use a washer/dryer combo which dries properly - always end up hanging our clothes after the dryer cycle anyways. If you have the option, go with two separate machines - stacking ones to save space if you can find them. 

Having said that - I have used the poor drying as an excuse started hanging my clothes anyways. Dryer is just terrible for your clothes.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I concur with w_man. We had a reason before to use a dryer (you cannot hang your clothes when is dead freezing outside!) and here is so hot and sunny. Just hang it outside. I started doing that too.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I have no problem with mine as long as I do not over load it.


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have had 2 washer/dryer combos and haven't been able to get either to dry properly. Everything has to be hung then ironed.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

My 2 fils, as previous owner of a washer/dryer combo (in London weather though):

1st fil - you don't need a dryer in the Middle East, unless you live in a box with no windows or terrace. As the others said, just hang the laundry outside or on a rail in the bathroom.

2nd fil - if you feel the compelling need to use a dryer, it will only work with half load, or less. A bit more than half load, and the clothes won't be able to tumble enough to dry effectively.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

justlooking said:


> We're moving to a new, smaller place and will have to get rid of our current washer and dryer for either smaller stacking ones or one of those combo washer/dryer machines. I've never used one and am looking for any feedback or reviews about them. Do they clean and dry as well as two separate machines?


These combo units just stink, especially if you are used to US units. Mine dries but takes almost 1-1/2 to dry a small load. I usually take pants and towels out to hang and just dry socks, underwear, etc. Shirts go to the laundry.


----------

